# Deep cycle batteries



## skysail (Feb 24, 2012)

I was at batteries plus and sears today to see how much their deep cycle batteries cost. Does anyone have any experience with these batteries? What battery do you guys recommend for a 30lbs trolling motor and a fish finder on a 14ft jon. I see they range from around $70 to $250. Are the cheap ones worth it? What size do people normally use on jon boats?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 25, 2012)

I got a batteries plus deep cycle and have had no issues with it. It's going into the 4th season of use on my 14'v with 28v trolling motor. I used it at least 3-4 days a week during summer running it down just about dead out fishing at least 1-2 times a week, recharging it after every use. It's now in heated storage, other wise would check size. Mine run around $130.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been using the walmart version of TM batts for several years, with good luck. I paid about $80-90 for mine from WM, went in a tracker PT175, had a 43# MG on it, could run it 6 hrs easy trolling for crappie. Upgraded to a MK Terrova 55# with IP last October, and it is a variable speed unit so it's more efficient, and I can troll even longer. The KEY to a TM batt (what ever the brand) is proper maintanence, which is checking/maintaining the water on a regular basis, and then charging the batt as soon as possible after discharge, and keep the TM batt charged between trips. I've read where most batteries are made by just a few manufacturers, but no confirmation of that, so it may be you're paying for the name on the side of the battery rather than quality.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2012)

TNtroller said:


> I've been using the walmart version of TM batts for several years, with good luck. I paid about $80-90 for mine from WM, went in a tracker PT175, had a 43# MG on it, could run it 6 hrs easy trolling for crappie. Upgraded to a MK Terrova 55# with IP last October, and it is a variable speed unit so it's more efficient, and I can troll even longer. The KEY to a TM batt (what ever the brand) is proper maintanence, which is checking/maintaining the water on a regular basis, and then charging the batt as soon as possible after discharge, and keep the TM batt charged between trips. *I've read where most batteries are made by just a few manufacturers, but no confirmation of that, so it may be you're paying for the name on the side of the battery rather than quality.*


There are far less manufactures than there are brands of batteries. But that's just a portion of what goes on when it comes to batteries. For example, did you know that if you purchased a Maxx battery from Walmart on the east coast and someone else purchased a Maxx battery from Walmart on the west coast, that those 2 batteries may have been manufactured by different companies? Here's some information about batteries if you're interested. 
https://jgdarden.com/batteryfaq/batbrand.htm#G


----------



## Bob Landry (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, remember that even though one battery manufacturer may make batteries for several distributors, they are made to sell at different price points, and in many cases, may not be the same battery.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 1, 2012)

i've been using the same 2 deep cycles type27's from canadian tire.they're called eliminators and going on 5 years.its crucial to have a good charger with a maintenance modes.i don't know who actually makes them.probably the same company as the kirkland /costco brand.


----------

